# What kind of bait in Beetle Barns



## tjtll (Mar 2, 2010)

I just ordered several beetle barns from Rossman. I would like to avoid using a piece of check-mite+ in them as suggested, but I am not sure what to use as bait that would also kill them. I just read where one person has good luck using cotton soaked in apple cider vinegar and Tanglefoot (not quite sure what that is). Also, I saw a video on 
http://http://georgiabees.blogspot.com/

where he uses a tube of something with small dabs squirted in the corners and center. Does anyone know what that is. Any suggestions?


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

He is putting roach poison in the traps. it says platnim on the side of the tube.


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

Fipronil is often used as the insecticide inside beetle barns. This is not legal for use inside a bee hive. Tanglefoot is a super sticky goo that is used as a pest barrier on trees etc. If you put your q-tip or cotton ball in the center and surround that with Tanglefoot, the beetles will become stuck in the Tanglefoot. Apple Cider vinegar or a wax moth lure will attract the beetles.


----------

